# positive test and discomfort in tummy since IUI



## ang1 (Jun 26, 2006)

hi

has anyone else had uncomfortable discomfort in tummy since iui treatment?

my 1st iui failed but i didnt really feel any different.

my 2nd iui - still in 2ww go back to hospital this saturday - but ever since treatment i have had discomfort in my tummy and felt just not right - hard to say exactly how  i feel but not very well.  boobs sore as hell and lower tummy pains constant.  sicky feeling keep geting watery taste in my mouth....

am i reading too much into this?

did 2000 injetion pregnyl - when should this def be outta my system - i did a preg test and was positive but was it just the injection ?

oh this is hell!!!!!!!!!

please please help.....
ang
xx


----------



## Pilchardcat (Feb 1, 2003)

Ang

How many days ago did you do your Pregnyl injection hun?

Hoping this is it for you....good luck + + 

Amanda x


----------



## ang1 (Jun 26, 2006)

did injection sun so when will be ok to do test


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Hi Ang

Pregnyl can stay in your system for around 10 days and testing anytime before this can affect the result of the HPT.  Hang in there hunny, we all hope that your symptoms are for the right reasons and wishing you a BFP    

H xxx


----------



## ang1 (Jun 26, 2006)

how unfair
after all this the test may be false thats justnot right!!!!!!

Trying not to get hopes up -------roll on saturday?

If its in the system for a number of days (im getting differing opinions - 2 days, 5 days , 7 days, 10 days?CONFUSED!!) how can the hospital test be accurate then?

ang
xx
[br]: 17/08/06, 19:00why have i felt so crap all through the 2 weeks I didnt feel like this at al 1st time....... no symptoms and i did 3 tests throughout 2ww last time but all neg..

H E L P


----------

